# 8GB RAM sinnvoll zum Zocken?



## Schleifer (15. März 2011)

Hi

Bei den niedrigen RAM Preisen bin ich am Überlegen mir für meinen Desktop Rechner weitere 4GB DDR2-1066 zu holen. Lohnen sich die 60€ für den RAM oder ist's eher "spielerei". Sicherlich reichen momentan 4GB, aber wie sieht's in Zukunft aus? Kann man da schon irgendwie absehen ob sich da 8GB lohnen werden? Dann würd ich mir lieber jetzt weitere 4GB holen, als da in 6 oder 12 Monate wieder 100€+ für auszugeben. 


Neben Office, Multimedia usw. zocke ich an dem Rechner nur. Videobearbeitung usw. mache ich so extrem selten, dass dies kein Argument ist. Da ich keinen Wert auf immer höchste Einstellungen in Spielen lege bleibt der Rechner (mit Ausnahme der GPU) wohl mindestens die nächsten 1-2 Jahre so bestehen.


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

Beim Zocken ist kein unterschied zwischen 4 und 8 GiB


----------



## Schleifer (15. März 2011)

wie wirds in Zukunft aussehen. Crysis 2 und solche Späße? Lässt sich da was absehen oder wäre das reines Glaskugellesen?


----------



## KOF328 (15. März 2011)

Crysis 2 wird nicht so der Hardware fresser, wenns nach der Demo performance geht


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2011)

Spiele profitieren im Allgemeinen nicht von mehr als 4 GB RAM. Einzig GTA 4 profitiert deutlich von 8GB - sogar beim Sprung auf 16 GB legt dieses Game nochmal zu. Das spiegelt aber keineswegs die Regel wider und bestätigt diese nur. 

4 GB reichen.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. März 2011)

4gb ram kosten doch keine 60€ und auch in Zukunft kosten 4-8gb ram keine 100€ +. Ich habe auch 8gb ram und zocke hauptsächlich aber ein bissl Video und bildbearbeitung mache ich auch. Ich wollte mich auch für die Zukunft wappnen.


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2011)

Wenn man noch arbeiten möchte, sieht die Welt schon wieder anders aus. Da profitiert man bei Videoschnitt/Animation/Fotobearbeitung schon deutlich von 8GB. Für den reinen Spieleeinsatz lohnt es sich aber nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. März 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> wie wirds in Zukunft aussehen. Crysis 2 und solche Späße? Lässt sich da was absehen oder wäre das reines Glaskugellesen?


 
Crysis 2 ist Konsole, wird also kaum von mehr als 4GB RAM profitieren.
Wenn du dir unbedingt noch ein 2x2GB Kit kaufen willst, dann mach das doch einfach, schaden wirds nicht und die Preise sind ja im Keller.


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (15. März 2011)

Ich stimme slipstream zu.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Das ist es leider, die meisten Games sind Cross - Platform. Reine PC Games sind schon eher die Ausnahme. Bei den aktuellen Preisen kann man auf 8 GB gehen auch wenn die meisten Games derzeit keinen Nutzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## Schleifer (15. März 2011)

ne gut dann lass ich's dabei beruhen.

@quantenslipstream: einfach 4GB kaufen ist nicht der Punkt. So scharf darauf bin ich nicht 60€ for nothing in den Wind zu blasen. 60€ sind auch Geld, auch wenn die Preise im Keller sind.
@lan_party: Da ich bereits so ein Kit habe würde ich im Fall der Fälle mir so eins noch holen. Kingston HyperX 4GB Kit DDR2 PC2-8500 (KHX8500D2K2/4G) CL5 DDR2-RAM 240-PIN: DDR2-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
Es ist auch noch gar nicht so lange her, als man für 4GB noch 110€ bezahlt hat. Die Zeiten werden vielleicht auch wieder kommen.


mal ne andere Frage: Kann man RAM Kits unterschiedlicher Größe miteinander kombinieren, sprich würde es passen wenn ich mir ein 2x1GB Kit der HyperX Module einbaue? Dann hätte ich den goldenen Mittelweg aus (vielleicht) unnützen Kosten und Zukunftssicherheit.
Kingston HyperX 2GB Kit DDR2 PC2-8500 (KHX8500D2K2/2GN) CL5 DDR2-RAM 240-PIN: DDR2-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Danke schonmal für die bisherigen Antworten


----------



## Ahab (15. März 2011)

Du kannst durchaus Mischbestückung betreiben. Theoretisch ist das kein Problem, nur praktisch kann es da durchaus zu Querelen kommen. Sowas lässt sich aber nur sehr schwierig absehen. Probieren geht hier über studieren.

Ich persönlich halte es aber für nicht sinnvoll, den RAM aufzurüsten, wenn du nicht explizit einen Nutzen daraus zu ziehen vermagst. Wenn du das Geld entbehren kannst - bitte. Aber einfach nur weil RAM gerade billig ist und du eigentlich keinen Mehrwert daraus ziehst, würde ich es definitiv nicht machen und das Geld in andere Dinge investieren. 

Wie schon gesagt wurde: NUR zum Spielen lohnt es sich ganz einfach NICHT.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2011)

Wenn du den Nutzen daraus noch nicht ziehen kannst dann lass es, in DDR2 würde ich nicht mehr investieren wollen


----------



## Schleifer (15. März 2011)

ja gut dann ist die sache gestorben. Dann bleiben es 4GB.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lan_Party (15. März 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> @lan_party: Da ich bereits so ein Kit habe würde ich im Fall der Fälle mir so eins noch holen. Kingston HyperX 4GB Kit DDR2 PC2-8500 (KHX8500D2K2/4G) CL5 DDR2-RAM 240-PIN: DDR2-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> Es ist auch noch gar nicht so lange her, als man für 4GB noch 110€ bezahlt hat. Die Zeiten werden vielleicht auch wieder kommen.
> DDR2-RAM Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de[/URL]


 
Achso! Ich dachte du meinst die DDR3 Module  die bekommt man schon für 30€.


----------



## Schleifer (15. März 2011)

ja man weiß nie was kommt. Bin seinerzeit von nem E8400 auf ein Am2+ Brett samt 955BE umgestiegen. Grund: DDR2-RAM kann weitergenutzt werden was bei damaligen preisen ein gutes Argument war. Wer kann denn ahnen, dass 2 Monate später 1GB RAM abrauchen und ich eh neuen brauche.
Wär ich also gleich auf AM3 und DDR3 umgestiegen würde ich jetzt von den niedrigeren Preisen profitieren. Na ja, aus den RAM-Resten des alten Rechners und Teilen die noch rumlagen (E8400 + Board) ist letzlich als Nebeneffekt mein Bierkasten entstanden. Den gäbs also heute auch nicht wenn ich gleich auf AM3 gesetzt hätte


----------



## Lan_Party (15. März 2011)

xD Dein Bierkasten ist ja mal geil XD


----------



## Jakopo (15. März 2011)

Wenn ich bei Warhammer in den Einstellungen alles auf Anschlag stelle bricht das Spiel bei 4GB Ram mit der Fehlermeldung ab ich hätte nicht genug Arbeitsspeicher. Insofern sind hier 8GB angezeigt. Aber auch so kann man nie genug davon haben.


----------



## Hübie (16. März 2011)

8GB DDR2-RAM sind unsinn wenn man neu lauft. 8 GB DDR3-RAM sind sinnvoll in Verbindung mit mindestens zwei Kernen.
Mit 8GB läuft Windows insgesamt flüssiger. Besonders bei mehreren Programmen parallel und dem ein oder anderen Spiel.

Den Rest haben meine Vorredner gesagt


----------

